# Atomic VR - wie ein Ein-Mann-Projekt Oculus/Facebook aussticht



## Hornissentreiber (4. November 2014)

Gerade habe ich eine sehr geniale Anwendung für die Oculus Rift gefunden, allerdings wurde die Brille dafür "ein klein wenig" aufgewertet. Was ich daran bemerkenswert finde, ist die Tatsache, dass ein Programmierer im Alleingang diese Sache realisiert hat. Hut ab!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgVLBhWE00 Für mich ist das schon sehr viel mehr "holodeckmäßig" als die bisher gezeigten Konzepte.

Heise hat auch was dazu geschrieben: Mit VR-Brille und Motion Capturing zum eigenen Holodeck | heise online

Munter bleiben!


----------



## trekki1990 (5. November 2014)

Habe ich heute morgen auch bei heise gelesen. Echt Hammer das. Das sollte die Immersion noch ein wenig in die Höhe treiben denk ich


----------

